# John Deere 3 pt.



## trapperjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 430 JD that I would like to build a 3 pt hitch for. Anybody done it? If I could see some drawings with measurements and pics, I could do it. I copied a 3 pt. for a Wheel Horse GT 14 that was not too bad. But the hydro got week on the GT 14, and now I want a new 3 pt. I`m pretty sure that the same 3 pt would fit the 300 series JD tractors too. I just picked-up a 316 JD yesterday... something broke inside the 16 Kohler, but it spins freely so hope it`s just a rod or rod cap.

Joe


----------



## hause (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm interested too.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

The Chief has.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/3-pt-trailer-lift-attachment-1504/


----------



## trapperjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

*3 pt hitch*

Thanks for the link, but I`m looking for details about building the lift arms and mechanism onto a tractor that did not come with it originally. I even posted to the link before I realized it was several years old! 

Thanks.


----------

